# Coste / Costo



## *hallyn*

Hola.
Me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con estos dos términos de economía. La duda me surgió cuando leí un libro donde usaban el término “Coste” en vez de “Costo” ahora no sé si ambas palabras significan lo mismo o existe una diferencia. ¿ Cuándo se debe usar costo y cuándo debemos usar coste?  

La idea general que tenía es que “Coste” se refiere a un gasto que se hace por la obtención de un servicio o bien ( lo que me cuesta a mí). Y “Costo” es el gasto agregado que hacemos para poner el bien o servicio a disposición de terceras personas o clientes (lo que me cuesta hacer que llegue a manos del cliente).


----------



## xOoeL

Costo
Coste
Costa

Viene a ser todo lo mismo...


----------



## josé león

xOoeL said:


> Costo
> Coste
> Costa
> 
> Viene a ser todo lo mismo...


 
Más allá de la atinada afirmación de XOel, te puedo decir, como economista que en todos los libros "del otro lado del charco" encontrará "coste", aquí en América, encontrarás "costo". Saludos


----------



## jester.

Mira, hace un poco de tiempo, escribí ese hilo. A ver si te sirve.


----------



## MBL

Coste se usa más en España y costo es más Sudamericano


----------



## xOoeL

Americano, en general .


----------



## chicaswing

hola, hallyn
aca esta lo que dice DRAE:
coste. m. *costa*1*.* ||* 2.* Gasto realizado para la obtención o adquisición de una cosa o de un servicio. *||* ~* de producción.* m._ Econ._ Conjunto de gastos para la producción de bienes y servicios. || ~* marginal.* m._ Econ._ Aumento de los *costes* de producción al incrementar en una unidad la cantidad producida. || *a *~* y costas.* loc. adv. Por el precio y gastos que tiene algo, sin ganancia ninguna.
costo*.* m. Cantidad que se da o se paga por algo. ||* 2.* Gasto de manutención del trabajador cuando se añade al salario. ||* 3.*_ Cád._ Comida que el peón, albañil, pescador, etc., se lleva hecha para tomarla en el lugar donde trabaja. *||* *a *~* y costas.* loc. adv. *a coste y costas.*

asi que por lo que parece es lo mismo...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

En economía puedes aclarar los términos de la siguiente forma:

_Costo = coste_ ... pues los dos son gastos
_Costo = coste_ ... cuando significan salida de caja de dinero

La única diferencia que puedo precisarte es, ... en el contexto, por los siguientes motivos:

Temporalidad del gasto -Gasto fijo coste  o variable costo -
Asignación -Gasto a imputar a fijo coste o a variable costo -

Aunque ciertamente es algo demasiado preciso. No es ni útil ni se realiza esta diferencia. Mi consejo es que *coste=costo*, ... y dependiendo del contexto sabrás a que asignarlo.

Espero te sirva


----------



## NatashaP

_Se rige por la ley del mínimo coste económico. _En este caso es *coste*, no *costo*, ¿verdad?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que, aparte el sesgo regional a uno y otro lado del agua que nos une, costo sería lo que yo pago por un servicio o cosa y coste parece ser lo que cuesta montar ese servicio o fabricar esa cosa por la que yo, luego, al comprar o recibir, tengo un costo.


----------



## AllegroModerato

¿*Costas  *no se usa exclusivamente para referirse a los costes de un juicio?


----------



## clares3

Hasta donde yo alcanzo, sí: las costas son la suma de lo que a una persona le ha costado pleitear (incluida la minuta del _abogánster_ contrario(versión colombiana), que le ganó el juicio.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Como ya se dijo antes: costo y coste son exactamente lo mismo. La diferencia es que el primero es el que se ocupa en América y el segundo, en España. Fuera de eso, a nivel financiero, contable o económico, no existe diferencia conceptual alguna.

En cuanto a lo de "costa", pues eso ya es harina de otro costal, por cuanto se trata de una palabra utilizada mayormente en contextos legales y casi siempre en plural (costas).


----------



## cristalito

josé león said:


> Más allá de la atinada afirmación de XOel, te puedo decir, como economista que en todos los libros "del otro lado del charco" encontrará "coste", aquí en América, encontrarás "costo". Saludos


 Plenamente de acuerdo con mi colega.


----------



## w.012345

como bien dicen arriba es lo mismo, en Chile se dice más costo aunque es posible leer o escuchar coste.


----------



## Filimer

w.012345 said:


> como bien dicen arriba es lo mismo, en Chile se dice más costo aunque es posible leer o escuchar coste.


 Yo nunca he escuchado coste. Lo que sí se usa mucho en Chile es decir costo en lugar de precio.

Precio: lo que paga el consumidor.
Costo o coste: lo que paga el fabricante.

Ejemplos: el nuevo iPad tiene un precio de 400 dólares, que es 4 veces su costo (o coste).
Tendremos que vender estos abrigos a mitad de precio, pero recuperaremos los costos (o costes).

En Chile se escucha "el nuevo iPad tiene un costo de 400 dólares", pero en realidad se refieren al precio.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DPD:

*costo*. *1.* ‘Gasto que ocasiona algo’: _«El costo de una licencia dependerá del precio alcanzado en la subasta»_ (_Prensa_ [Guat.] 13.1.97); _«El costo moral del empleo era más peligroso para mí que el costo político»_ (GaMárquez _Vivir_ [Col. 2002]). Este es el término usado mayoritariamente en el español de América, mientras que en España se usa más, con este sentido, el sinónimo _coste:_ _«El coste de la matrícula en las universidades americanas varía notablemente»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 14.4.94); _«Huye como gato escaldado de toda decisión que tenga un coste político»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.11.97).


*costa*.*2.* En singular forma parte de algunas locuciones, como _a costa de_ (‘a cambio de o a expensas de’), no _a costas de:_ _«El pacto se había sellado a costa de mi felicidad y la de Eduardo»_ (Martínez _Perón _[Arg. 1989]); y _a toda_ (o _cualquier_) _costa_ (‘por encima de cualquier obstáculo, sin reparar en los gastos ni en el esfuerzo’): _«Quería, a toda costa, que aprendiera inglés»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). En textos americanos se documentan ocasionalmente variantes de estas locuciones en las que, en lugar de _costa,_ aparecen los sinónimos _coste_ o _costo _(→ costo, 1): _«Los extranjeros que usufructuaron la riqueza cubana a costo de la miseria de los cubanos»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 26.6.01); _«Son lamentables las maniobras del oficialismo para dejar libre a todo costo el camino para una nueva reelección de su ídolo Alberto Fujimori»_ (_Caretas_ [Perú] 29.8.96); _«Era característica de los homosexuales varones el espíritu sumiso, conservador, amante a todo coste de la paz, sobre todo a coste de la perpetuación de su propia marginación»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).


----------



## w.012345

Filimer said:


> Yo nunca he escuchado coste. Lo que sí se usa mucho en Chile es decir costo en lugar de precio.
> 
> Precio: lo que paga el consumidor.
> Costo o coste: lo que paga el fabricante.
> 
> Ejemplos: el nuevo iPad tiene un precio de 400 dólares, que es 4 veces su costo (o coste).
> Tendremos que vender estos abrigos a mitad de precio, pero recuperaremos los costos (o costes).
> 
> En Chile se escucha "el nuevo iPad tiene un costo de 400 dólares", pero en realidad se refieren al precio.



En España si no me equivoco también se dice así "el nuevo iPad tiene un coste de 400 dólares" . está claro que en Chile se suele decir "costo" pero hay pocas personas que dicen o escriben "coste" también.


----------



## kreiner

En España se llama costo también a una cierta droga (no doy detalles por si acaso).


----------



## bribon

Hola, en español de España, costo es algo obsoleto y solo se utiliza en contadas ocasiones, quizá sea debido a que "costo" se ha generalizado el termino para denominar cierta hierba que se fuma....No sé que ocurre en otros paises, pero si hablais o tratais con un español, aunque somos conscientes que nuestra lengua se habla en muchos paises, puede sonar raro.
No te calientes la cabeza y emplea siempre coste...


----------



## bribon

Filimer, eso en España es incorrecto....Decimos el nuevo pad CUESTA....si lo compra....Coste si lo fabricas....Olvidaros del término costo...

Gracias,


----------



## bribon

Hola,

En España, el nuevo pad "cuesta" 

El nuevo pad tiene un coste de fabricación de....

Espero haya podido ayudar...

Gracias,


----------



## ErOtto

bribon said:


> Filimer, eso en España es incorrecto....Decimos el nuevo pad CUESTA....si lo compra....Coste si lo fabricas....Olvidaros del término costo...


 
¿Incorrecto por qué? Que no se use con frecuencia no significa que sea incorrecto.



> *costo**1**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Cantidad que se da o se paga por algo.


 
¡Ah, y costo no sólo es _eso que se fuma _(hachís)! 



> *costo**2**.*
> (Del lat. _costus_, este del gr. κόστος, y este del sánscr. _kusthah_).
> 
> *1. *m. Hierba vivaz, propia de la zona tropical, y correspondiente a la familia de las Compuestas. ... Pasa por tónica, diurética y carminativa.
> *2. *m. Esta misma raíz.
> *~** hortense.*
> *1. *m. *hierba de Santa María.*


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Istriano

> cos·te [kóste]
> _sustantivo masculino_
> Precio o cantidad de dinero que se paga por algo (producto, servicio, etc.): _El coste del parque será de 340 millones._
> 
> LOCUCIONES IDIOMÁTICAS
> _*Vender algo a precio de coste*_, vender algo al mismo precio que resulta su hechura o construcción: _Quiere deshacerse de todo, por lo que venderá incluso por debajo del precio de coste.._
> 
> SINÓNIMOS
> 1. Costo.


Gran diccionario de uso del español actual                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      basado en el corpus lingüístico Cumbre.
[SGEL]


----------



## bribon

Ir a una tienda y decir he visto el nuevo pad y su costo es de 500 Euros....Van a flipar, no se utiliza...simplemente señalo eso, y aquí tampoco se debería decir coste, sino CUESTA....

Cada uno que lo diga como quiera pero no suena bien....

Gracias,


----------



## bribon

Erotto, dejate los diccionarios y sal a la calle, hay que hablar como se habla en la calle, yo vivo en España, señalo lo que se dice, si quieres ir de super listo allá tu, la gente no te va a entender o pensarán que no hablas bien....
Utilizar palabras antiguas no te va a presentar como alguien culto, sino simplemente que estás desfasao....
Para los que de verdad quieran saber como se dice, en la calle y en lenguaje corriente y moliente es: Cuesta o tiene un precio de...
Costo dejarlo tranquilo, cuando te refieras al coste de la vida aqui es correcto, pero coste, no Costo...
Ala y ahora le pones una velita y le rezas una novena a Sta Maria...

Ta luego....


----------



## clares3

Hola 
Que costo sea hoy minoritario no significa que no se utilice. En términos económicos es muy frecuente, más que coste, quizás porque ellos distinguen entre costo de producción y coste (precio) de cara al usuario.
Es cierto que costo adquirió un significado en el mundo del hachís que lo hace poco recomendable pero de ahí a que no se pueda usar y que no se use...


----------



## Istriano

Más corriente en España:
_¿Proponéis reducir el coste del despido para reducir el paro?_

Más corriente en los países latinoamericanos:
_¿Proponen ustedes reducir el costo del despido para reducir el desempleo?_


----------



## Istriano

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Que costo sea hoy minoritario no significa que no se utilice...



Bueno, es como *lindo *y *platicar*.
Son palavras poco usadas en España, _lindo _se usa en Galicia y _platicar _en Murcia, pero a los demás les suenan muy cursis estas palabras (talvez porque son usadísimas en las telenovelas mejicanas).


----------



## Istriano

*Coste *está en el diccionario integral argentino (DIEA):



> coste​1_ m_ Cantidad de dinero por la que se adquiere una cosa o un servicio:_Desarrollaron un vehículo de bajo coste._ § 2_ m _Esfuerzo, sacrificio o perjuicio que implica una acción o situación:_ Analizan el coste del spam para las empresas._



(Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina; Voz Activa/Clarín; 2008.)

No se encuentra en el DEM (_Diccionario  del español de México)._


----------



## Poutourrou

Como economista: Coste y costo son sinónimos. la preferencia por uno u otro depende, básicamente, de la ubicación geográfica a uno u otro lado del Atlántico.

No debe confundirse coste o costo JAMÁS es con pago o precio. 

El coste no debe confundirse con el PAGO ya que:

- El coste o costo no depende de la insolvencia del que incurre en él. Aunque luego no pague, el coste sigue siendo real.

- El coste o costo no necesariamente implica pagos, incluye esfuerzo, horas de trabajo, renuncia a otras opciones, etc....

El coste no debe confundirse con el PRECIO ya que:

- Si el que incurre en el coste es un dilapidador, un ingenuo o un desconocedor del mercado del producto o servicio en cuestión, aceptará un precio mayor que el justo, pero en aplicación de los principios contables generalmente aceptados no incurre en mayor coste. Simplemente tira el dinero.

- El coste incluye también aquellos gastos (transporte, embalaje, administración de compras, almacenamiento, intereses del capital invertido, impuestos no repercutibles, etc...) "necesarios" para adquirir el bien o servicio en cuestión que no están incluidos en el precio.

- El coste es un valor y, como dijo Cervantes: Sólo un necio confunde valor y precio.

Así las expresiones: ¿Cuanto cuesta? ¿Cuánto vale? son esencialmente incorrectas y deberían sustituirse por:

¿Qué precio tiene? ¿Cuánto me pide? ¿Cuanto me llevará?

A cuya respuesta deberíamos sumar los otros gastos de adquisición en que debamos incurrir (intereses del capital invertido _tanto si los pagamos, como por lucro cesante si pagamos al contado_, tiempo de ir a la tienda y volver, precio del transporte público o no, valoración subjetiva de no haber a provechado el rato en otra actividad más agradable, etc...)

Sumando todo esto obtendremos el coste o costo, que no tiene porqué ser el mismo para dos personas distintas.


----------



## fer172

Hola,¿el dinero pagado por un trabajo o servicio es el coste del mismo, o el costo del mismo?

"...el levantamiento del área grande (más de 100 km²), tiene menos costo por kilómetros cuadrado que el levantamiento del área más pequeña, porque los costos de movilización afectan significativamente los proyectos pequeños."

"Los costos directos del levantamiento varían dentro de unos límites bastante amplios, ..."

"se deben evitar los siguientes errores comunes que resultan por lo general en aumento de los costos del proyecto y empeoramiento de la calidad de los datos finales:"

¿Si ambos son correctos me aconsejáis poner los dos para no caer en la repetición continua de la misma palabra?
Es importante para mi trabajo.
Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

En España dicen _coste_. En Argentina decimos _costo_. En otros lados no sé. Elegí uno de los dos y repetí siempre lo mismo, no alternes entre _coste_ y _costo._


----------



## Maximino

_Costo_ y _coste_ son términos sinónimos. En América se usa ‘_costo_’ y en España ‘_coste_’. Ambos aluden a lo mismo: gasto que ocasiona algo. El DPD dice lo siguiente al respecto:




> *costo*





> .
> Este es el término usado mayoritariamente en el español de América, mientras que en España se usa más, con este sentido, el sinónimo _coste: «El coste de la matrícula en las universidades americanas varía notablemente»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 14.4.94); _«Huye como gato escaldado de toda decisión que tenga un coste político»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.11.97).





Saludos


----------



## fer172

Gracias a los dos Quique y Maximino. Soy español pero ahora vivo en América así que vuestras aclaraciones no podían ser más oportunas.
Gracias compañeros


----------

